# So This WorldMark Petition Looks Interesting..



## DH1 (Aug 19, 2008)

I’d say if enough WorldMark Owners rally to support this Petition effort, then the rest of the membership will have to be duly notified by Wyndham.  The entire membership would have to notified about the proposed measures in time for their Annual Meeting this October or, Wyndham would have to call a completely separate meeting of the members in the same timeframe to consider the petitioned measures.

Has anyone else seen this?  

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17892


----------



## DH1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Kinda new here - Wife and I are thinking about signing this petition – it seems to be addressing some important owner concerns.  Would appreciate any wisdom or advice others may have before jumpin in..

Thanks


----------



## jbcoug (Aug 20, 2008)

*WM petition very improtant*

I think this is a great step for owners to take and try to regain some control of our club. It is all about accountability. This is probably one of the best timeshares to own, but things are slowly slipping downhill. We have a chance by making this happen to improve and maintain our club for the long term. I strongly urge all WM owners to consider this and hopefully participate. It can cause no harm and has the potential to enlighten all members as to the status of our club. We have the ability retain the quality membership we purchased by being actively involved. Please consider this and inform other members you know about this petition and the need for a speedy response. 

Please participate!

John


----------



## DH1 (Aug 20, 2008)

jbcoug said:


> I think this is a great step for owners to take and try to regain some control of our club. It is all about accountability. This is probably one of the best timeshares to own, but things are slowly slipping downhill. We have a chance by making this happen to improve and maintain our club for the long term. I strongly urge all WM owners to consider this and hopefully participate. It can cause no harm and has the potential to enlighten all members as to the status of our club. We have the ability retain the quality membership we purchased by being actively involved. Please consider this and inform other members you know about this petition and the need for a speedy response.
> 
> Please participate!
> 
> John



Good points and I agree it certainly can't hurt
we're sending ours in now..

thanks


----------



## DH1 (Aug 20, 2008)

jbcoug said:


> I think this is a great step for owners to take and try to regain some control of our club. It is all about accountability. This is probably one of the best timeshares to own, but things are slowly slipping downhill. We have a chance by making this happen to improve and maintain our club for the long term. I strongly urge all WM owners to consider this and hopefully participate. It can cause no harm and has the potential to enlighten all members as to the status of our club. We have the ability retain the quality membership we purchased by being actively involved. Please consider this and inform other members you know about this petition and the need for a speedy response.
> 
> Please participate!
> 
> John



Looks like this petition is getting wider circulation - just saw it on ebay at
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&viewitem=&item=150285674035


----------



## mtribe (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks DH1.  I can certainly see no possible harm in having a vote on this kind of issue.  I can not comprehend how having the Board of Directors consist entirely on people who the board is supposed to oversee is not a conflict of interest.  Supporting the drive only gets it to a vote and brings the issue to peoples attention.  Getting it on the ballot is the important thing.  People could vote against it.  I would be surprised but they could


----------

